# What actually is a N249 delete and should i do it?



## sferg410 (Oct 23, 2015)

Title says it all really. What is a N249 delete, what does it do and should I do it?

If it is a good idea, is the a good guide anywhere on how to do with photos that work and details of any extras that are needed to complete the job?

Thanks


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi. I think most people do it for a tidy looking engine.

Here's a link with some good information:
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... -not-do-it


----------



## sferg410 (Oct 23, 2015)

SamDorey said:


> Hi. I think most people do it for a tidy looking engine.
> 
> Here's a link with some good information:
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... -not-do-it


Looks like a lot there to read!!


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

sferg410 said:


> SamDorey said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. I think most people do it for a tidy looking engine.
> ...


Maybe you shouldn't do the N249 delete?


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

A lot to read but it's useful stuff


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Short answer is don't bother deleting it. If you want it gone from on top of the rocker cover you can relocate it under the cover in front of the intake manifold or you could find somewhere else to put it.

A few lengths of silicone vacuum hose and some clips will sort it.

I've moved mine and started to tidy up the bay a little.


----------



## sferg410 (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes read the stuff in the link, sounds like it is a bad idea to delete it so think I will pass on that.


----------



## sferg410 (Oct 23, 2015)

ProjectMick said:


> Short answer is don't bother deleting it. If you want it gone from on top of the rocker cover you can relocate it under the cover in front of the intake manifold or you could find somewhere else to put it.
> 
> A few lengths of silicone vacuum hose and some clips will sort it.
> 
> I've moved mine and started to tidy up the bay a little.


Do you have a photo?


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Some photos etc on my build thread - needs some updating but I will do that in the week!

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1125953


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I havent read the link..  
but my understanding was the n249 solenoid uses the vacuum store box to smooth the transition from on boost to off boost.
Delete it and jerkier driving ,but if youre going full wellie most of the time that wont matter.
Assuming there are no hose leaks and the n249 itself is ok :lol:


----------



## Gtturbo (Jan 7, 2017)

N249 reduces turbo wear whilst cruising as it opens the recirc valve and lets air bypass the turbo completely


----------



## intott (Apr 7, 2015)

If you have the dv relocate kit it also draws crankcase vent vapour straight to the throttle body rather than through the turbo and intercoolers


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

Gtturbo said:


> N249 reduces turbo wear whilst cruising as it opens the recirc valve and lets air bypass the turbo completely


I do know that at idle or cruising a lower that atmospheric pressure is in the manifold and also the DV vaccuum line but i doubt the pressure is low enough to pull the DV open under these conditions.

I will check it when running open dump in about 2 weeks


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

3TT3 said:


> but my understanding was the n249 solenoid uses the vacuum store box to smooth the transition from on boost to off boost.
> Delete it and jerkier driving ,but if youre going full wellie most of the time that wont matter.


This was my understanding too and I was considering it as I am track only full wellie or nothing in my case. Wak seems dead against it though. Others have done it and not had any problems.

Will follow this discussion with a view to possibly approaching it myself.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

I deleted mine well over 3k ago as one of the small pipes cracked whilst i was doing something, the engine has'nt imploded and i have experienced zero running problems or side effects.


----------



## sferg410 (Oct 23, 2015)

Delta4 said:


> I deleted mine well over 3k ago as one of the small pipes cracked whilst i was doing something, the engine has'nt imploded and i have experienced zero running problems or side effects.


Do you have any engine mods like large air filter, 3" tip, forge DV etc?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

sferg410 said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> > I deleted mine well over 3k ago as one of the small pipes cracked whilst i was doing something, the engine has'nt imploded and i have experienced zero running problems or side effects.
> ...


Yep, 3'' tip, k & n s2000 cone filter, standard DV, pcv delete, mapped by wak, since fitted hg motorsport FMIC and creation motorsport coldside DV relocation kit


----------



## sferg410 (Oct 23, 2015)

Must be nice and tidy Delta4 with N249 delete and PCV delete

So anyone else on the side of N249 delete not causing any problems/being a good thing to do?


----------



## Gtturbo (Jan 7, 2017)

Read the vag manuals to understand its function and ignore the hype on the internet, there once was a time people raved about 007p's yet everyone's realised the new latest revision stock dv is better long term and less hassle.

I recommend you drive a car with it and without it, there is no reason why a car with and without n249 should make any difference in power if all the pipework in in good order.

You'll soon see how much more turbo noise there is just at part throttle cruising around harder to hold the car at full vacuum cruising along etc.


----------



## sferg410 (Oct 23, 2015)

Gtturbo said:


> Read the vag manuals to understand its function and ignore the hype on the internet, there once was a time people raved about 007p's yet everyone's realised the new latest revision stock dv is better long term and less hassle.
> 
> I recommend you drive a car with it and without it, there is no reason why a car with and without n249 should make any difference in power if all the pipework in in good order.
> 
> You'll soon see how much more turbo noise there is just at part throttle cruising around harder to hold the car at full vacuum cruising along etc.


OK, so another vote for not deleting it. I am actually in the market for forge 007p so I am very interested in your point about the latest revision stock DV... can you talk a bit more about that, also how much does one cost?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

The pcv system was leaking like a siv so binned it off and installed a catch can after the hockey puck, the n249 delete is simple to try out if no likey revert to oem, simply unplug the vac pipe that feeds the 249 and run a vac pipe from the manifold outlet to the DV, then make your own mind up.


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

sferg410 said:


> Gtturbo said:
> 
> 
> > Read the vag manuals to understand its function and ignore the hype on the internet, there once was a time people raved about 007p's yet everyone's realised the new latest revision stock dv is better long term and less hassle.
> ...


Latest version of the OEM DV costs about £35. and doesn't need servicing like the forge one does. Lots of folk on here with big power engines running the stock one.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

My Indy recommended removing it, and I've not noticed any difference since it's been done


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

The oem dv's
710J early type was supposedly the crappy one.
710N supposed to be good(the one in mine until recently)
Bosch stopped making them and Kayser I believe took over supply.
710P is the only audi suppled one now.It has guides which are supposed to keep the piston central.
The spring seems a lil weaker in my manual tests vs the 710N or maybe its just more progressive, but I have the 710P in now n it drives the same 
'2 year guarantee with audi supplied stuff.


----------



## sferg410 (Oct 23, 2015)

3TT3 said:


> The oem dv's
> 710J early type was supposedly the crappy one.
> 710N supposed to be good(the one in mine until recently)
> Bosch stopped making them and Kayser I believe took over supply.
> ...


Bonus - Thought I would just take a look at what DV is on the car and it is a 710N...


----------

